# Web servers?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We are wanting to make a farm page. We need it to be mobile user as well as pc friendly and idiots are us easy to make and update. We both use ipads. What web server do you use? Do you love it? Hate it? And why? Anything else i need be asking? Thanks!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> We are wanting to make a farm page. We need it to be mobile user as well as pc friendly and idiots are us easy to make and update. We both use ipads. What web server do you use? Do you love it? Hate it? And why? Anything else i need be asking? Thanks!


I made a website with Weebly and have been very happy with it. I reccomended it to several of my friends and they liked it too. It does not cost anything for the basic program and there are no ads. I saw a lot of goat websites that were made with Weebly and I was very impressed. That was the main reason I chose it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am the most internet and electronic challenged person, ok no my dad is but I'm just behind him  and I have weebly. So so so easy! You can make one with weebly for free, supposedly it only gives you so many pages and so many pictures to use but I didn't run into that. Once I made sure that it was something that I could do and I wasn't paying money for something that was beyond me I went ahead and got changed it over to one I paid for. They sent a lot of emails to me to help make it so I had more of a chance of people finding my website when they were looking for key words like boer goat in California. And it also explained that the more times that people actually go onto my web page the more it would come up as well. Hopefully I didn't just confuse you I wasn't joking about being challenged  but you might find that the free works just fine for you. Honestly it probably would have been just fine for me I just didn't want to eventually run into the max picture quota because I post a lot of pictures on there. 
Anyways here's mine If you want to check it www.andersonranchboers.com
It's been awhile since I first set mine up but if you go with weebly and need help let me know. I think I might have also saved those helpful emails as well so let me know if you want me to look and see and send to you


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I am the most internet and electronic challenged person, ok no my dad is but I'm just behind him  and I have weebly. So so so easy! You can make one with weebly for free, supposedly it only gives you so many pages and so many pictures to use but I didn't run into that. Once I made sure that it was something that I could do and I wasn't paying money for something that was beyond me I went ahead and got changed it over to one I paid for. They sent a lot of emails to me to help make it so I had more of a chance of people finding my website when they were looking for key words like boer goat in California. And it also explained that the more times that people actually go onto my web page the more it would come up as well. Hopefully I didn't just confuse you I wasn't joking about being challenged  but you might find that the free works just fine for you. Honestly it probably would have been just fine for me I just didn't want to eventually run into the max picture quota because I post a lot of pictures on there.
> Anyways here's mine If you want to check it www.andersonranchboers.com
> It's been awhile since I first set mine up but if you go with weebly and need help let me know. I think I might have also saved those helpful emails as well so let me know if you want me to look and see and send to you


I love your goat cursor that's too cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we do weebly too. I like it. easy to use..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like weebly is the answer. 

I make mine from scratch on expressions web 4.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

weebly is good - go daddy is good too


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I’m happy you said that goofy goat because I don’t go on my site much, well I mean I go onto the editing and that doesn’t come up, but I went on the other day and thought it was annoying and was debating on taking it down lol i will leave it up though


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i use wix and it sounds very similar to weebly... super easy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I'm happy you said that goofy goat because I don't go on my site much, well I mean I go onto the editing and that doesn't come up, but I went on the other day and thought it was annoying and was debating on taking it down lol i will leave it up though


I liked yours too!


----------

